# Introducing Lucky



## Lucky7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Collie X something ...  feel free to guess we have no idea.  A 5 or 6 year old rescue dog he is absolutely amazing. He doesn't get on well with other dogs we've tried working on it but unfortunately he wasn't having any of it :sad: we don't know much about his history only that he was taken into rescue because the old owners son came in drunk one night and fell on top of him so Lucky turned round and bit him as you would if someone fell on top of you. We've had him for 3 years in March and have loved every minute he loves humans and to be honest i think he may well think he is one  He's a typical collie full of energy and very clever I love him to pieces  















































:arf:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Ooooh he's absolutely gorgeous !!:thumbsup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

He is gorgeous :001_wub:
Lovely pictures.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

gorgeous doggie 


x


----------



## Obzocky (Jan 1, 2012)

What a handsome boy, looking very content in his new life too .


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

What a good looking dog


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thankyou everyone :smile: he is gorgeous even if i do say so myself :blush:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

He is lovely,the second from last pic is excellent.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely dog and pictures I could take a guess what breed he is crossed with but I just can't put a name to the face if you get me...I'm useless with breeds but if i saw it in a book or on the internet i would beable to tell you lol


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

happy pooch there!!

He has very similar markings to a German Shorthaired Pointer.


----------



## ukdogkennels (Jan 13, 2012)

he looks like trouble!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwww hes gourgeous


----------



## oreilly86 (Jan 24, 2012)

so cute! looks like he loves to play


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 23, 2011)

ahaaa thankyou everyone you sum him up so well :001_tongue: he has a lot of energy and uses his little brown eyes and big nose to try and get his own way  he just loves people he's so loyal just wants to stick by you more like a human than a dog :blush: to show how cheeky he is dad was cleaning the car today and he jumped in the boot and just would not get out even after dad had finished cleaning the car he sat in there was told to get out just went and sat in the corner and wagged his tail in the end i picked him up and lifted him out i put him down on the tarmac and next things i know hes back in the boot  wouldnt even move for a bonio! i love him so much though


----------

